# 1 year old shoot - first ever



## Scuba (Apr 10, 2010)

So this was my first shoot with a child and well with any person. C&C would be greatly appreciated. 
 All were shot with natural light only on a cloudy day.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 10, 2010)

To my all untrained eyes it looks like nothing went seriously wrong with these. The overcast day gave you naturally diffused light, in the first, her clothing gave you the necessary reflection, she was easy going with you around, is cute, focus and DOF look good ... and my personal favourite is the third. If I were her parent, that one'd be framed.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like a pretty successful shoot for your first try!  In the majority of the photos, was she looking at her mom/dad?  If so, I would try to get close to that person.  In my experience, if I have the mom/dad over my shoulder (so to speak), I catch the child's eyes focused on my camera for a moment every so often.


----------



## Scuba (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.  Yeah i think she was looking at the parents who were off to the side a little.  On the swing it was hard to dead on because she was looking at the person pushing the swing so I clearly couldn't be in the way.

How many shots are about normal for a shoot like this?  And how many should be delivered to the client?


----------



## Scuba (Apr 12, 2010)

anyone else have any comments?

This was my first time really messing with unsharp mask.  Did I over do it at all?  I had to redo a few when I first edited them because I went a little crazy with it.

Also did I soften the skin too much?


----------



## EricD (Apr 13, 2010)

Scuba said:


> anyone else have any comments?
> 
> This was my first time really messing with unsharp mask.  Did I over do it at all?  I had to redo a few when I first edited them because I went a little crazy with it.
> 
> Also did I soften the skin too much?



Spot on to me...nice job!


----------



## haute34 (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome photos, who is this cutie....? really a good effort, I like 4th and 5th. Good work. Keep posted


----------



## Breaux (Apr 13, 2010)

Am I the only one who loves her expression on #6?  That was an amazing capture!

Shooting on an overcast day is great for the lighting, but the overcast sky is usually not a good background.  It's tricky, but I would try to avoid it as much as possible.

In my experience with kids, the main thing is to capture an expression.  It's much more important to the parents than details of lighting and composition - the stuff we worry about.


----------



## Scuba (Apr 13, 2010)

Breaux said:


> Am I the only one who loves her expression on #6?  That was an amazing capture!
> 
> Shooting on an overcast day is great for the lighting, but the overcast sky is usually not a good background.  It's tricky, but I would try to avoid it as much as possible.
> 
> In my experience with kids, the main thing is to capture an expression.  It's much more important to the parents than details of lighting and composition - the stuff we worry about.



Actually #6 keeps coming back to me as my favorite.  I love that look, I think it is priceless.

Any tricks for avoiding the overcast in the background?


----------



## Scuba (Apr 13, 2010)

haute34 said:


> Awesome photos, who is this cutie....? really a good effort, I like 4th and 5th. Good work. Keep posted



She is one of my neighbors daughter.  My neighbor said she likes my shots that she had seen and asked if I want to do their 1 year photo's.  I told them I had never done anything like that but I would love to try.  I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## haute34 (Apr 13, 2010)

@Scuba: Interesting, your first trial was perfect. I think your "baby" photography will be awesome in this forum.


----------



## Breaux (Apr 14, 2010)

Scuba said:


> Breaux said:
> 
> 
> > Any tricks for avoiding the overcast in the background?
> ...


----------



## Scuba (Apr 15, 2010)

oh ok yeah I knew those


----------



## photolamorte (May 3, 2010)

wow. a great successful first shoot! 
I have a question for you: Did you use a flash? I didn't catch any specular highlights.. when a viewer reads a photograph, they read the eyes first.. then the lips, then the sharpness.. so the sharpen mask worked... As other's commented. Mom closer to you, maybe a wandy, long tiara type toy that you can shake with one hand to grab attention.. 
one personal preference comment, is not to over blur the background without showing some movement in the image..
Great job, Mom has a few to choose from and you have just gained a repeat customer, donot forget to show her a few options in black and white, perhaps sepia.


----------



## Scuba (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.  No I didn't use a flash at all.  I hadn't edited any in b/w or sepia I will have to play with that a little.  Is there a specific shot you are referring to about the DOF?


----------



## imchristinak (May 4, 2010)

1 and 6 are awesome.


----------



## Raizels (May 4, 2010)

I personally LOVE #7, except for the distracting shoes... maybe a different crop?
I love it when kids puzzle over things. People like to take pics of kids laughing or crying or doing "kiddie" things, but when they quiet down and concentrate their personality really shines through.

Also, I love her hair


----------



## Scuba (May 4, 2010)

Here are a few more.
1






2





3


----------

